# What oldie consoles does everyone own?



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2007)

What oldie consoles does everyone own (pre-xbox/dreamcast/ps2/gamecube)?  I don't know why but I always find other peoples classic console collections interesting.  Personally I own a NES (needs a new cart connector though, damn push down design!), Sega GameGear, Sega MegaDrive, SNES, Saturn and a n64.  I've got a backup unit for the SNES and my Saturn is also modded.  The Saturn is a slightly more rare version by Victor. Plus I've got a handheld 1970's pinball game called Wildfire (anyone but me old enough to remember it! lol), a c64 in a joystick, Intellivision in a joystick and most of the 5-in-1 arcade sticks.

I'd really like to get my hands on a PC Engine, a Jaguar, a Lynx and a Nomad.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't own any classic consoles. I always trade up, as there are always alternatives. I don't need to own an N64 because of the Wii's Virtual Console, and emulators. I don't need a PS1 because I own a PS2 (it's backwards compatible), and so on. The only way I'd ever keep a classic console is if the next incarnation of the system's line didn't have backwards compatibility, and if it couldn't be emulated with ease.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2007)

The problem with the VC though is that you're limited to what's released.  You can't just pick up a Goldeneye cart and start playing.  Don't get me wrong, I think the VC is an awesome idea, but owning the original console offers more flexability.  I know alot of people didn't like the N64 pad as well but I find the design really comfortable.

I'm not really a major fan of SNES emulation.  I know everyone says it's perfect but none of the emulators really capture the color palette correctly.  If you put a SNES emulator next to a real console running you'll see what I mean.

The SNES palette has a really bright cartoony feel to it and on PC emulators the palette comes off as more moody.  The XBox emulator is even more guilty of it.  Plus, and I know alot of people say this is a better thing but I disagree, when it runs at a higher resolution for me it loses the SNES feel of the graphics which were, especially in the platformers, soft and kind of cloudy.

The Megadrive emulators come off better with regards to the color palette and resolution but they look flat compared to the real machine.

I dunno, maybe I'm just too fussy!

Also there's no really good Saturn emulator at the moment, which is my favourite retro machine.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 22, 2007)

I've got a Sega Megadrive, Sega Nomad and a Nintendo 64.

Out of those the N64 still gets a fair workout, whenever my mates come over we play Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Mario Kart and Mario Party.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Nov 28, 2007)

Im a Nintendo fanboy, so I have my toaster nes, top loading nes, snes, gbc, n64 (2 of them), gamecube, wii, gba, gba sp, ds, ds lite (3 of them) and a dreamcast for good measure.


----------



## mat88 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a xbox lol ...
I don't have oldies consoles ... I have a GBC ... that's the first console that I had.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

SNES, N64, GBC


----------



## User200 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nintendo, SNES, Gameboy, Nintendo 64


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 28, 2007)

NES, SNES, N64, GB Original, and 2 GBC's.


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2007)

NES, SNES, Super Famicom, Sega Master System, Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega 32X and I think that that is it. None of them are hooked up or get any play


----------



## Kenney (Dec 1, 2007)

- Philips Odyssey 2001 PONG (1976)
- Atari 2600 2x (1977)
- Philips Console Videopac G7000 (1978)
- Nintendo NES 3x
- Super Nintendo
- Nintendo 64
- Sony PlayStation 1
- Nintendo Gameboy Pocket
- Nintendo Gameboy Color
- Arcade (Neck'n'Neck)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2007)

just a gbc for me
i sold my ps1 when i got my gamecube so maybe that counts too


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

if u count Commodore 64 as a game console and I played with it rather than programming so it was my Game console, i have one.


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 5, 2007)

I am also a Nintendo fan. I have:
-SNES
-N64
-N64 (Limited Pokemon Edition)
-GBC x3
-GB x2
-GBA
-GBA SP

-Sega Genesis
-Sega MegaDrive 2
-Atari Lynx
-Sony PS1

I think that's it. I want to get a NES though.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 5, 2007)

NES
SNES
Super Famicom
N64
Gamecube
Wii (when I get it back from Nintendo)
GB Pocket
Gameboy Colour (speakers knackered)
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance Micro
Nintendo DS
Neo Geo Pocket Colour (Favourite handheld)
Game.Com (worst handheld ever, wasn't even worth the £2 I paid for it)

Sinclair ZX Spectrum +
Dragon 32
Commodore 64
Commodore 128
Amiga 500 (dead)
CD-32
CDi (horrid but Mario Hotel & the lightgun games are good)
Jaguar (controller port knackered)
Saturn
Master System II
Megadrive
Dreamcast
Turbografx
Playstation
Playstation One
Playstation 2
Xbox
Xbox 360

Most are in my parents shed, I only have the DC, 360, NGPC and Nintendo stuff here.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 5, 2007)

To much to list, so i place a picture i used in another forum, where the same was asked.
(it's a screenshot of an excel form)

I forgot the Philips Videopac G7000 in the list :/


----------



## TaMs (Dec 5, 2007)

Snes, psx and dreamcast are almost oldies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome collection of consoles from everyone! Hadrian mate I'm seriously jealous of that collection!


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> To much to list, so i place a picture i used in another forum, where the same was asked.
> (it's a screenshot of an excel form)
> 
> I forgot the Philips Videopac G7000 in the list :/



great collection you have there, Hadrian too, mine is in my sig


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

SNES
N64
GameBoy (orig)


----------



## 754boy (Dec 6, 2007)

Atari 2600
Atari 7800
NES
Master System
SNES
Genesis
2 Virtual Boys
PS1
N64
2 DreamCasts
Gamecube
3DO
Xbox 360 Elite

Handhelds:
2 Original Gameboys
GB Light
Gameboy Pocket
2 GBAs
GBA SP
Atari Lynx
Game Gear
DS Phat
DS Lite

Everything still works great, even my 2600. Most of this stuff is in my closet. Every now and then I get an urge to play some oldies and I pull something out. Mostly its the SNES because my girfriend LOVES Mario World


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Mostly its the SNES because my girfriend LOVES Mario WorldÂ




i do that too occasionally.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 6, 2007)

I have...
- Sega GameGear
- N64
- Gamecube
- Playstation 2
- Dreamcast
- NDS


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 6, 2007)

My Collection:

Super Nintendo NTSC
Dreamcast PAL
3DO PAL (FZ-1)
Gamecube PAL
DS Lite

Would like an A1200 in the future.


----------



## TheNeck (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> What oldie consoles does everyone own (pre-xbox/dreamcast/ps2/gamecube)?Â I don't know why but I always find other peoples classic console collections interesting.Â Personally I own a NES (needs a new cart connector though, damn push down design!), Sega GameGear, Sega MegaDrive, SNES, Saturn and a n64.Â I've got a backup unit for the SNES and my Saturn is also modded.Â The Saturn is a slightly more rare version by Victor. Plus I've got a handheld 1970's pinball game called Wildfire (anyone but me old enough to remember it! lol), a c64 in a joystick, Intellivision in a joystick and most of the 5-in-1 arcade sticks.
> 
> I'd really like to get my hands on a PC Engine, a Jaguar, a Lynx and a Nomad.



SNES, Gensis, Sega CD, Turbo Express, N64. I sold my NES a while ago.

I had a backup unit for my SNES & Genesis, which was a all in one unit, which was awesome back in the day.

In regards to a nomad my friend still has his.


----------



## Pigwooly (Dec 6, 2007)

NES, Original Gameboy, SNES, Genesis, N64, PS1, Gameboy Color


----------



## maximus6282 (Dec 6, 2007)

- Atari 2600
- Nes
- Super Nintendo
- Sega Genesis
- Sega Gamegear
- Sega Dreamcast
- Gameboy Advance
- Gameboy Micro
- Nintendo DS
- Playstation 2
- Xbox
- Nintendo Gamecube
- Nintendo Wii
- Nintendo 64


----------



## redeyez (Dec 20, 2007)

NES
SNES
N64
Genesis (And SegaCD Drive)
Saturn
Playstation I + II
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Adanve
Lynx
Game Gear
Atari 2600 (I Love E.T.)
Atari 5200

Street Fighter 2: Champion Edition (Full Cabinet)
Ms. Pac-Man (Full Cabinet)


----------



## redeyez (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TheNeck @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> I had a backup unit for my SNES & Genesis, which was a all in one unit, which was awesome back in the day.




Had to be an MGH (Multi Game Hunter, I love mine) I believe that was the only dual system copier at the time.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

snes, n64, a couple amstrads and I think 4-5 gameboy colours

edit-


QUOTE(redeyez @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> Street Fighter 2: Champion Edition (Full Cabinet)
> Ms. Pac-Man (Full Cabinet)


whats your address?


----------



## redeyez (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> snes, n64, a couple amstrads and I think 4-5 gameboy colours
> 
> edit-
> 
> ...



Stalking me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im In Cleveland, Ohio USA


----------



## joe_user (Dec 20, 2007)

Master System 1 + 2
Gamegear
Mega Drive (Genesis) 1 + 2
MegaCD
Saturn
Dreamcast

Playstation
PSOne
Playstation 2

NES
SNES
SNES jr.
N64
Gamecube
Panasonic Q
Wii

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Micro
Nintendo DS

Xbox
Xbox Crystal

I think, that's it...
Got them in several regions, but can not remember which ones in which region, sorry. Also different editions. I do not have PS3 or Xbox360. As I do not play that much games, I saved the money so far. PS3 is anyway to expensive, and Xbox360 is too loud and unstable. The only think I am playing at the moment is SMG on Wii and sometimes a little bit of NDS.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Awesome collection of consoles from everyone! Hadrian mate I'm seriously jealous of that collection!


I forgot to mention that Amstrad console  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to replace the broken ones, off to the car boot sales I go!


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 20, 2007)

in my sig, i'm going to update my signature soon as i have got a few new consoles recently.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What oldie consoles does everyone own?


I have brick game (made in china) does that count  ?


----------



## frostfire (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got these:

N64, SNES, 2x Gameboy Black/White (got for free), Gameboy Color.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 20, 2007)

All I got is a PS2, GBA and once a GBC and Sega Genesis


----------



## Hillsy_ (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I had a backup unit for my SNES & Genesis, which was a all in one unit, which was awesome back in the day.



The Magicom?  for the Snes?


----------



## Tylon (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a Gameboy Color.


----------



## Dylaan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... 
GB Pocket
GB Color
GBA SP
Sega Master System II
2x Sega Mega Drive II (Known as Genesis I think?)
2x Sega Dreamcast (One has broken laser)

I sold my Gamecube and PS2, never had a N64.


----------



## Railgun (Jan 3, 2008)

SNES
N64
PSX (lost -.-)
PS2 (sold)
GC
GB
GBC


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got a SNES that just collects dust (no controllers or games)


----------



## Hogmeister (Jan 3, 2008)

lets see hurr

NES
SNES
N64
Atari 2600
Atari Jaguar
gamecube
wii
xbox
psx
genesis
saturn
dreamcast

GBA
GBASP
NDS
NDSL (imported european version BEFORE they decided to release the onyx one in the US >


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 3, 2008)

NES x2
Game Boy x2
Game boy Pocket
SNES
Game boy Colour
Super Game Boy (technically an attachment)
Virtual Boy x2 (all parts) (one of two people in the topic so far that has even 1 virtual boy)
N64
Game Boy Camera/Printer (though also attachments)
Game Cube
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Game Boy Micro
Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## TheNeck (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Hillsy_ @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe i had the super magicom for my snes before i got the all in one unit for both the genesis and snes. These units were so awesome back then, i had tons of floppy disks in box after box. The good old days.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 3, 2008)

Still own:
Original Gameboy - Almost never works
Gameboy Color (Purple) - Works
Gameboy Color (Purple clear) - Works
Original Gameboy Advance (white) - Works
Gamecube (Black) - works
Fat PS2 (Black) - works
Nintendo DS Lite (White) - Works
Sony PSP Slim (White, Darth Vader) - Works


Used to have:
N64 - Forced to return because water damage messed up some electric stuff and the poor N64 was blamed. D':
PSX - Broken, threw away
SNES - sold, had no power cord and only SMW


----------



## TaeK (Jan 3, 2008)

2 x Original GameBoy
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
N64
Playstation
Sega Mega Drive (Genesis)

All work apart from the Mega Drive (unfortunatly)


----------



## Scorned (Jan 4, 2008)

My "old" consoles consisted of:

Orig. GB Pocket. [Got Stolen]
GB Color. [Still Works]
NES. [Still Works]


----------



## Kiljaeden (Jan 8, 2008)

Sega Master System II (Problem with the AC adapter connection)
Nintendo 64


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh I just got some basic things...
Nes, Snes, 64, gameboys, and a table top game&watch (mario cement factory). and a orange donkey kong g&w 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh yeh, playstation as well ;D


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

Check the sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though the only one I really play is my GBC.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Though the only one I really play is my GBC.Â



...Why?


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorned @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Though the only one I really play is my GBC.Â
> ...


Because it is _awesome._ and I don't really have any NES/SNES games.

I also tend to favor handheld gaming over consoles, anyways.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't have anything out here in Japan with me (just my DS and PSP and possible a Wii I may buy when Smash comes out here), but at my parent's place in the states, I have an NES (just the box, though I doubt it still works), my SNES, my original old school brick Gameboy (I got it in third grade - I can still remember the day...), Dreamcast, N64...my Japanese Saturn's there too, along with both the PS1 and PS2.


----------



## golden (Jan 13, 2008)

Gamecube and N64 for me. They are awesome and once an actual working N64 emu comes out for Gamecube I will stop playing my trusty 64. Till now, I still like my oldie games and I actually play them. Right now though, I am playing RE4 however. Making various run throughs.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, I never kept any of my old consoles.

Besides, I have most of the ones that mattered in emulation form on the PC now anyway.  C64, NES, SNES, Sega Genesis/32X/SegaCD, PS1, etc.


The oldest game system I still actually have is an original no-backlight GBA.


Over the years, I've owned so many systems.......the above mentioned, plus 3DO, Vectrex, Atari 2600/5200/7800, friggin' Magnavox Odyssey (Pong), Intellivision, Colecovision, Magnavox Odyssey II.....I KNOW there are a couple I'm forgetting.

My all-time favorites were SNES and Genesis.  Man!  Those were the days of the great games.  Most games nowadays just don't seem to have the fun-factor that they had back then.


----------



## gweedyj (Jan 14, 2008)

Im actully trying to collect all the pld systems if any one wants to get rid of theirs. Currently i have a Dreamcast,Nes,N64,Genisis and a broken ps1.


----------



## redeyez (Jan 15, 2008)

Just found a store near me (10 mins) and they have a TON of old consoles and games...They had 2 Oddessey games systems and a Vectrex.  I picked up another N64 (with Goldeneye), Dreamcast (w/Shenmue) and a SegaCD, all for around $75. Lil steep, but its so convient.  I can't believe they have sealed new 2600 games...


----------



## gweedyj (Jan 15, 2008)

oh man the dreamcast is a nice buy. well if its made before october 2000. being able to play back ups with no mods is amazing.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 15, 2008)

Does brick game 199 in 1 made in china counts ?


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 15, 2008)

Sega MegaDrive
GBC
GB


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2008)

Sega Saturn
PSX grey brick
PSone
GB
GBC

thats all that came to my mind just now


----------



## jargus (Feb 21, 2008)

Atari 2600
NES 
SNES
N64
Retired: Game Boy,  PS1, GBC, GBA


----------



## amptor (Feb 21, 2008)

3x snes decks, one pal
colecovision
gbc
gba
gb micro brand new
gb brick


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 21, 2008)

PSOne, somewhere around the house
NES, lost in the house, but still here


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hard-Modded 80GB regular Xbox
Dreamcast
"Phat" PS2
DS Lite


----------



## bobrules (Mar 13, 2008)

gameboy advance sp


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a PS1, and I still run NES emulators on it using archaic disk swap tricks.


----------



## Dingler (Mar 16, 2008)

NES
SNES
N64 (x2)

GB (x2)
GBP
GBC
GBA (x2)


----------



## Westside (Mar 16, 2008)

I got an Xbox with all the good oldie console emulators.
NES
GENSIS
SNES
PSX
and so much more.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 16, 2008)

A Binatone, some old Ataris ... couple different models, Vectrex, Colecovision, NES, SNES, Mega Drive, TurboGrafx ... got a handheld one, also ... Virtual Boy, few Gameboys ... different models ... phat, slim, colour, light ... 3DO ... got a 3DO Blaster card somewhere, too ... a Sega MultiMega ... a CD32 ... a Jaguar, with CD-drive ... looks like a toilet lol ... pretty much every machine I could find and afford or get given between 1976 and now ... been playing games since I was 4 ... I was born in '72.


Load of old computers ... VIC20, C64, Spectrum 16k & 48k, Amstrad CPC, Oric, Dragon 32, BBC B, Amiga ... upgraded to hell, a dead Atari Falcon, and a dead ST-E, also ... a fully functional Commodore PET, in the attic, as well ... an Aquarius ... missing the TV cable ... about 4 Acorn Electrons that someone gave me ... probably a few more that I can't remember off the top of my head.

EDIT : Oh, and 2 N64s ... a US one and a Japanese one ... a NeoGeo Pocket and a WonderSwan ... though, to be honest, I only have 2 games for the WonderSwan ... got a few models of GamePark, as well.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

i now have a xbox crystal to add to my old console collection


----------



## gov78 (Mar 21, 2008)

PSX,NES,SNES,Megadrive,GB,GBC,GBP,N64


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 21, 2008)

nes, xbox, ps2, ps1, n64, game boy pocket + color, gba, gba sp, nds phat


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 21, 2008)

I have SNES, N64 (3 of I think), PS1 (its not a PSX people, a PSX is a DVR slapped on top of a PS2 that was only sold in Japan). Somewhere there is an Atari 2600.

Newer I have Gamecube (purple), PStwo (black), Xbox (2 of, both the original dark green), Xbox 360 Premium and Wii.

Handhelds GB (brick in Yellow), GBA (purple), GBA SP (famicom), DS (Original launch in Silver) and PSP Slim & Lite (Silver).

I aim to work my way backwards and get other systems, starting with Dreamcast. Will add a PS3 when the price is right and the games are there.


----------



## Bi99uy (Mar 21, 2008)

NES, American SNES JR, Sega Megadrive (With Master System addon), Dreamcast, First generation Japanese PS2,European Last Generation PS2, Nintendo 64, Xbox, gamecube (With BB Adapter), PS3, Wii, Two 360´s, GBC, GBA SP, GBA SP Micro, NDS, NDS Lite, PSP, PSP Slim And Lite, a shitload of old Gaming PC´s, A couple of Amigas, Commadore´s and probably some more stuff i can´t remeber of the top of my head.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 21, 2008)

Bi99uy said:
			
		

> NES, American SNES JR, Sega Megadrive (With Master System addon), Dreamcast, First generation Japanese PS2,European Last Generation PS2, Nintendo 64, Xbox, gamecube (With BB Adapter), PS3, Wii, Two 360´s, GBC, GBA SP, GBA SP Micro, NDS, NDS Lite, PSP, PSP Slim And Lite, a shitload of old Gaming PC´s, A couple of Amigas, Commadore´s and probably some more stuff i can´t remeber of the top of my head.



Nice collection mate!


----------



## hanman (Mar 21, 2008)

Classic: Atari 2600, Commodore 128, Timex Sinclair 1000, NES, SNES, Virtual Boy, N64, PSX, GBC - All in recently tested working order

Modern:  GBA, NDS, Wii, PS2, XBOX, GCN

i've been trying to get my hands on a Dreamcast and a Saturn, but the ones i've found in local pawn shops have been non-functional.


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Mar 21, 2008)

a good old intellivision


----------



## fryguy (Mar 21, 2008)

Consoles: 2 * Megadrive, 2 * CD32, PSX, NES, 2 * NES-clones, PS2, PS3, DS Lite, C64GS

Computers: Vic-20, 2 * C64, A500, A1200, A4000, Apple][, Compis (swedish-made computer)

Some consoles i (of which some i regretfully) sold: Gamegear, Gamate, GBA, GBA SP, Dreamcast

EDIT: i also have a boxed SNES which i forgot.


----------



## test84 (Mar 21, 2008)

C64 and Ps2


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> i've been trying to get my hands on a Dreamcast and a Saturn, but the ones i've found in local pawn shops have been non-functional.



yeah one day i will own a saturn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 them my collection will be complete.


----------



## test84 (Mar 21, 2008)

people, could you take picture of your stuff? like the way they currently are, piled up or in boxes, I used to gather these pictures last year and watching them is really great.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 21, 2008)

I try not to keep the old crap. I usually purge it after getting something new. When I got a PS One, I got rid of the NES, and when I got a PS2, I got rid of the PS1, and then got a PS3 and got rid of the PS2.

I do however have a Virtual Boy in my closet.

At one point I had a 360, PS3, and Wii at the same time, but I sold the Wii as it was the least enjoyable.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> people, could you take picture of your stuff? like the way they currently are, piled up or in boxes, I used to gather these pictures last year and watching them is really great.
> 
> 
> with pleasure
> ...



why? it's good to build up a nice game collection, something your kids or even gran kids could enjoy one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pictures from my own personal website
*consoles*
*gaming merchandise game boxes sealed stuff e.t.c*


----------



## fryguy (Mar 21, 2008)

Picture of my 64GS


----------



## test84 (Mar 21, 2008)

oh Jalaneme, thnx but I cant watch youtube cuz of my connection bein dial up, pal.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> oh Jalaneme, thnx but I cant watch youtube cuz of my connection bein dial up, pal.



i added picture links from my website, you should be able to view that, i use flash on my website too.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> why? it's good to build up a nice game collection, something your kids or even gran kids could enjoy one day



I don't think my son will care to play on a classic NES, or C64, or Atari, or any of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kids these days will grow up with PS3, Xbox, and Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However my son is too young to care right now, so I'm not too worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't like building up all the excess clutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collecting them really does nothing for me


----------



## test84 (Mar 21, 2008)

fryguy said:
			
		

> Picture of my 64GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, thats so nice of you, thnx J.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

well your kids have got to learn where games started out from, no matter how outdated the graphics will look to them, but that's your own personal choice so i respect it.


----------



## pitoui (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmm well here's my list. Suprised myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Atari 2600

NES
SNES
N64
Wii

Sega Master System
Dreamcast

Xbox
Xbox 360

Game and Watch (Donkey Kong)
Gameboy
Gameboy Colour (Green/Gold Aussie Version)
DS
DS Lite
PSP Phat
PSP Slim


----------



## hankchill (Mar 21, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> well your kids have got to learn where games started out from, no matter how outdated the graphics will look to them, but that's your own personal choice so i respect it.



That's what the Smithsonian is for


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

pitoui said:
			
		

> Gameboy Colour (Green/Gold Aussie Version)



you got pictures of it? that would fetch a bit after a few years.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 21, 2008)

Classic:
Commodore C64, Amiga 500, NES, SNES, N64, Sega Master System, GameBoy, GameBoy Color, NeoGeo Pocket Color

"New":
Dreamcast, GameCube, PS2, XBox, Wii, XBox360, GBA SP, GB Micro, DS Lite, PSP


----------



## Harpuia (Mar 28, 2008)

Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
N64
Sega Master System


----------

